# Valeri Kastelsky



## Lukecash12

Quote: "Valeri Kastelsky(1941-2001)- russian pianist, studied in Moscow Conservatory under prof. H.Neuhaus. Since 1992 he held the post of vice-president of Alexander Scriabin Foundation."

Here is his incredible performance of Scriabin's Vers La Flamme: 




Does anyone have any other references for his performances, anything I can purchase or any links I can see? He is incredibly stimulating, and I can't help but find myself hungry for more. It's hard to believe he plays that well, and I can only listen to one of his performances.


----------

